# New ramp on perdido?



## PERDIDO PIRATE (Oct 4, 2007)

Has any one heard anything about the county ramp that is supposed to go in next to Rubys fish camp. there are a few houses that seem to be vacant now but that is about it. 

Sure would be nice since the Seminole ramp gets swamped on the weekends.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sure can just went up there yesterday, there putting in a new board walk, cleared some land for some unknow reason, they have a portopotty beautiful river great for bass and bream, not really worth a damn for catfishing iv gotten a few flatheads and channels, from there but..that's about it,nice river though


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

The county has not yet agrred on a purchase price for the Perdido River Boat Ramp property(s) There are for parcels to aquire, owned by different people.
pnj.com | Pensacola PluckPersona | Pensacola News Journal

Mahogany Mill Road boat ramp progress is also mentioned.


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

It's good to hear that something is in the works at least. There's not enough parking at the Dog Track ramp and the bayou there can get way too shallow sometimes.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

It's been awhile since I've been out there. It's a little used "base" I'm pretty sure. Why not make Blue Angel Recreation Area a "Public" Ramp.

As I recall there is plenty of space for cars and trailers.

Maybe it's a camping "jewel" and should be kept military and DOD only. But it's certainly underused.

I dunno.

Jim

Jim


----------



## phishermansdead (Jan 15, 2010)

....sand landing ramp???


----------



## PERDIDO PIRATE (Oct 4, 2007)

yea i rode by there the other day and from 90 i couldnt see that anything has changed. sure hope the county gets on the ball and does something with that propose ramp next to rubys, since hurst hammock closed it has made it hard to fish out there. seminole gets really crowded, rubys is not a very good ramp. and the herron bayou ramp has no parking and the quality of the ramp is horrible. 

i have heard talk of brohnsons field being a possible location for a ramp but they really need something farther up river bad!


----------



## phishermansdead (Jan 15, 2010)

PERDIDO PIRATE said:


> yea i rode by there the other day and from 90 i couldnt see that anything has changed. sure hope the county gets on the ball and does something with that propose ramp next to rubys, since hurst hammock closed it has made it hard to fish out there. seminole gets really crowded, rubys is not a very good ramp. and the herron bayou ramp has no parking and the quality of the ramp is horrible.
> 
> i have heard talk of brohnsons field being a possible location for a ramp but they really need something farther up river bad!


the sand landing ramp is nice...


----------



## Coco Solo (Jan 28, 2010)

Good news I read from PNJ online this morning. :thumbup:
Rick



Offers accepted on boat ramp properties
*Posted 9/3/2010 6:10 PM EDT on pnj.com Prod *
*Escambia County commissioners are a few months away from considering buying some property to build a public boat ramp to replace the old privately owned Hurst Hammock boat ramp that closed in November 2007.

Last month, commissioners directed county staff to make offers to the owners of two neighboring vacant pieces of property they felt would be prime for the boat launch.

The offers were:

-- $63,000, based on the appraised value of the 0.46-acre property owned by Joe and Lynda Meeks in the 5900 block of Hurst Hammock Road.

-- $84,000, the appraised value of the 0.44-acre property owned by Neil and Sheila Smith at 5925 Hurst Hammock Road.

Larry Goodwin, with the county’s real estate division, said the owners recently accepted the county’s offers which requires the owners to pay the closing costs.

The county is now in its due diligence stage of the property acquisition, meaning another four to six weeks of things like getting an environmental assessment report, surveys, and other paper work must be completed before it goes to commissioners for a vote.*






pnj.com | Pensacola PluckPersona | Pensacola News Journal


----------



## phishermansdead (Jan 15, 2010)

cool, thanks!


----------



## shaggy (Aug 31, 2010)

Hell yeah, it would be nice to have a ramp close to the house again. Thanks for the good news!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

The BOCC directed county staff to make the offer and sign papers.
Unless there is a major uproar from the neighbors or some un-notice enviromental contamination, this will happen.

This is not the old Hurst Hammock boat ramp. But is two lots a few lots to the north.


----------

